# N(Traynor)AD!!!



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb with matching YC-610 cab.
Dates in at 1970?(help if I'm wrong) SN#0110746.






































Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, lucky I checked under the hood, something has gone "tinkle".
































Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that amp is jaw-dropping. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a whole lotta fun right there.

The cracked thing is a power resistor in the power supply section. Should be well labelled and easy to replace. Not expensive.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Like to hear that cranked, out the back door, early om a Sunday morning.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice score! It's all original -- harder and harder to find these days. Excellent example of a YSR. 1970 sounds about right.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

flyswatter said:


> Nice score! It's all original -- harder and harder to find these days. Excellent example of a YSR. 1970 sounds about right.


Yeah, In my opinion, I'd like to keep it as original as possible.
Yes, I have heard of the Marshall plexi mods.
, but I wish to see how this amp works.
Someone hold me to this quote, it's my birthday in about a month, let's see if I can hold onto this for at least a year without the "new & shiny" bug catching me.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new amp!

Is the YSR is more fendery than the yba-1?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@ Ti-Ron, Here's a SoundCloud from Premierguitar 2016 JANUARY ISSUE.
Brute Squad | Premier Guitar
I just can't (expletives) plug in until I get the power resistor (thx Granny) fixed!
Really dig his sound.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It is resistor dagnabbit, man! ;P


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah, In my opinion, I'd like to keep it as original as possible.
> Yes, I have heard of the Marshall plexi mods.
> , but I wish to see how this amp works.
> Someone hold me to this quote, it's my birthday in about a month, let's see if I can hold onto this for at least a year without the "new & shiny" bug catching me.
> Sent from my other other brain.



There's a few of us old Traynor fans of the opinion that Traynors sound good as Traynors and should not be plexified. There are a few commonsense mods that are easy to do. I did a post about my YBA-1 on another thread here. Might be of use to you. cheers.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mmm. I want one of these


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If that resistor is for the screen node of the supply, one or both of the power tubes may be on the way out and overheating it. If that's the case, a new one will overheat there too.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't see any 10w 470 ohm power resistors in the stock schem, only in this PS mod thing on the left below. The source isn't clear about whether this was a factory mod (change in the model over the years sort of thing, just crudely documented - printing up nice schems like that cost some money in those days... kinda seems that way with the name and date thing there ) or aftermarket. I suppose it could be easy enough to tell if there looks like there's a spot where a choke used to be (or still is, but disconnected). If factory they did it to save on cost, but seems like it might have been more robust the original way.










If I'm reading that right JB Welder might be right.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah apon further investigation, the base of the Philips look cracked from the heat.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

^^^ That's a lot of heat. Be careful poking around in there (I assume you know that).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, first is safety.
Then the 3 prong conversion.
Change out the resistors & new power tubes.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mullard EL34's!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> Mullard EL34's!


That's you pick? Going to check them out today.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> That's you pick? Going to check them out today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


No, that's what's in it now.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Don't see any 10w 470 ohm power resistors in the stock schem, only in this PS mod thing on the left below. The source isn't clear about whether this was a factory mod (change in the model over the years sort of thing, just crudely documented - printing up nice schems like that cost some money in those days... kinda seems that way with the name and date thing there ) or aftermarket. I suppose it could be easy enough to tell if there looks like there's a spot where a choke used to be (or still is, but disconnected). If factory they did it to save on cost, but seems like it might have been more robust the original way.


Here is a link to a later revision schem. that has the two 470R/10W and the 5K/5W :

Prowess Amplifiers - Traynor - Schematics - Custom Reverb Ysr 1 - Version 2

R51 by the rectifier diodes is the 470R/10W that is coming apart. The 5K/5W is R52 shown above C27 in the supply area. R34 is the other 470R/10W and is shown up beside the power tubes. It is the screen resistor for both power tubes.
The damage to R51 is probably just age/heat, it will run hot in normal conditions. It probably still measures proper 470 ohms and works but should be replaced. The cracks in the power tube bases is also normal with age/heat, they are probably still functional.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

A cursory glance shows that that is pretty much the gist of that power supply mod, but drawn out a bit differently (and officially). Thanks for the breakdown; trying to learn more about this stuff.

I was thinking the resistor prob still works, but was hesitant to say that since there is a crack in the core and not just the outer insulator falling off. Can't be too sure of anything from a pic.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

She makes noise!!!! Only mod is the 3 prong , no "death cap" (took ground out for future PPIMV mod later, or not.)
The power resistor was shot. Actually broken.
Now replaced.

















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, power tubes replaced, all ready to make some noise, & the amp is…well… making a heap of noise!
Reverb is quiet, Vol1 is weird. Hmm.
Hang on! Power tubes were original, so too the 6 x 12AX7's?

Answer? Yes.

After scrounging around, 5 VG 12AX7's & 1x 12AT7 replaced.

My wordy,Lordy,yes in deed!

Magic!!!!!

Video & soundclip today.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sound clip. I tried to get the GarageBand to match up with the video to give better sound, but I couldn't do it.
So it's all the iPhone mic. Not bad really.

Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Holy shit that reverb


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Holy shit that reverb


Oh.…… Yeah!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------

